

IPFS – the InterPlanetary File System - oskarth
https://github.com/jbenet/ipfs

======
timClicks
Makes a lot of claims for a system so new.

Among other concerns, I expect that using hashes to address content will play
havoc with uptake from a less technical audience, which is what would be
required to eclipse HTTP.

------
sliken
Claims there's a go implementation, the github repo returns a 404.

